# Stunning images: not suitable for sensitive people



## gekho (Jan 21, 2012)

An American sailor looks at the charred body of a Japanese aviator taken out of the bottom of Pearl Harbor, where he crashed his plane during the Japanese attack of December 7, 1941 in Hawaii. I was greatly impressed by this photo, since we see that he should have received a direct hit in the face, as it has lost its face.


----------



## gekho (Jan 21, 2012)

Japanese soldiers executing captured Chinese soldiers in 1937. Between 1937 and 1943, Japanese military aggression spread across East Asia and the Pacific region like a hideous stain. Slaughter, looting, rape, and other forms of appalling brutality, accompanied the conquerors as each country fell victim to the Japanese war machine.

For more information: JAPANESE WAR CRIMES 1937-1945


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2012)

A good taste.


----------



## wells (Jan 22, 2012)

This probably belongs in the off-topic forum, since there are no pictures of aircraft


----------



## Kingscoy (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmm...I'm not sure if the word stunning is the correct word for discribing these photo's.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)

The japanese crew member is from one of the downed torpedo aircraft from the Pearl Harbour attack, he was raised several days after the raid and his face had bean eaten away by crabs.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going to move this to the WWII General section. Like Wells said, this is fo rplane pics in this thread.

Other than that, they are stunning pics!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2012)

Really puts "war" into you face.


----------



## A4K (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep, the reality of war. If these sorts of photos were as publicised as the 'glory' shots, maybe there would be fewer wars.


----------



## machine shop tom (Jan 26, 2012)

Kingscoy said:


> Hmmm...I'm not sure if the word stunning is the correct word for discribing these photo's.



I think "gruesome" would lbe an apt description.

tom


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 26, 2012)

"It is well that war is so terrible. Otherwise we would grow fond of it." - *Robert E. Lee*

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 28, 2012)

Wars are all too often started by men who've never spent a day in combat, and finished by those who've spent too many.

Very graphic, yet poignant, images.


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 28, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Wars are all too often started by men who've never spent a day in combat, and finished by those who've spent too many.
> 
> Very graphic, yet poignant, images.



Well, there's a quote to say it all. Stunning? perhaps not. Sunsets and vista views can be stunning. Not trying to be difficult here but I'd agree with RabidAlien on the choice of adjective - they certainly are poignant.


----------



## gekho (Jan 28, 2012)

Hotntot said:


> Well, there's a quote to say it all. Stunning? perhaps not. Sunsets and vista views can be stunning. Not trying to be difficult here but I'd agree with RabidAlien on the choice of adjective - they certainly are poignant.



It´s my fault; sometimes is difficult to find the correct word, and even more when you are writting in another lenguage; my apologies to those who felt offended.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't worry, its not an offensive title. Just some folks suggesting some better words. Especially if you're posting in a 2nd or 3rd language! Besides...the English language can be quite complicated. Heck, the language is named after the English, and they can't even speak it right! Always throwing extra "U"'s in there and all that...


----------



## Readie (Jan 28, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Don't worry, its not an offensive title. Just some folks suggesting some better words. Especially if you're posting in a 2nd or 3rd language! Besides...the English language can be quite complicated. Heck, the language is named after the English, and they can't even speak it right! Always throwing extra "U"'s in there and all that...



ahem...The Queens English is perfectly spoken here, its you colonial boys that have altered certain letters...I'm not sure quite why, maybe its the lack of serious tea drinking and driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2012)

Certainly some very poignant images.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## brucejscott (Jan 29, 2012)

I seem to recall reading a book back in the 80's that had another set of rather disturbing images. They were from one of the two atomic detonations in Japan ( cannot remember which ) that showed the " shadows " of people that had been standing in front of a wall when the bomb went off. Their bodies remained just long enough to protect the shadow section of the wall from the initial blast, and then they were gone. IIRC the wall sections have been preserved as a reminder as to the true cost of war.


----------



## Readie (Jan 29, 2012)

brucejscott said:


> I seem to recall reading a book back in the 80's that had another set of rather disturbing images. They were from one of the two atomic detonations in Japan ( cannot remember which ) that showed the " shadows " of people that had been standing in front of a wall when the bomb went off. Their bodies remained just long enough to protect the shadow section of the wall from the initial blast, and then they were gone. IIRC the wall sections have been preserved as a reminder as to the true cost of war.



Hiroshima Atomic Bomb Museum: Individual Artifacts
Incredible artifacts on display
John


----------



## brucejscott (Jan 29, 2012)

Readie said:


> Hiroshima Atomic Bomb Museum: Individual Artifacts
> Incredible artifacts on display
> John





Yes. Thank You.


----------



## SaltLife (Jan 30, 2012)

I think a lot of the hardcore ancient classic warrior literature, not just Art of War, but that too, came out of Japan. Pretty intense guys to suicide bomb etc. Thank God they didn't have the bomb.


----------



## Readie (Feb 2, 2012)

SaltLife said:


> I think a lot of the hardcore ancient classic warrior literature, not just Art of War, but that too, came out of Japan. Pretty intense guys to suicide bomb etc. Thank God they didn't have the bomb.



Agreed, live by the sword die by the sword.

John


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2012)

SaltLife said:


> I think a lot of the hardcore ancient classic warrior literature, not just Art of War, *but that too, came out of Japan*. Pretty intense guys to suicide bomb etc. Thank God they didn't have the bomb.


Sun Tzu was a Chinese General who served under Emperor Wu, and is the author credited for _The Art Of War_.


----------



## gekho (Feb 12, 2012)

Anton Dostler joined the German Army in 1910 and served as a junior officer during WWI. From the start of WWII to 1940, he served as Chief of Staff of the 7th Army. Subsequently, he commanded the 57th Infantry Division (1941-1942), the 163rd Infantry Division (1942) and the 42nd Army Corps (1943-1944). He was appointed to command the 75th Army Corps in January 1944. On March 22, 1944, fifteen men of the U.S. Army, including two officers, landed on the Italian coast about 100 kilometres north of La Spezia, 250 miles behind the then established front. Their mission was to demolish a railroad tunnel between La Spezia and Genoa. Two days later, the group was captured by a party of Italian Fascista soldiers and members of the German Wehrmarcht. They were taken to La Spezia, where they were confined near the headquarters of the 135th Fortress Brigade, which was under the command of German Colonel Almers. The immediate, superior command was that of the 75th Army Corps, commanded by Dostler.

The captured U.S. soldiers were interrogated and one of the U.S. officers revealed the story of the mission. This information was then sent to Dostler at the 75th Army Corps. The following day (March 25), Dostler sent a telegram to the 135th Fortress Brigade ordering that the captured soldiers be executed. Officers at the 135th Fortress Brigade contacted Dostler in an attempt to achieve a stay of execution. Dostler then sent another telegram ordering Almers to carry out the execution. Two last attempts were made by the officers at the 135th, including some by telephone. These efforts were unsuccessful and the fifteen Americans were executed on the morning of March 26, 1944. Alexander zu Dohna-Schlobitten, who refused to sign the execution order, was dismissed from Wehrmacht for insubordination.

n the first Allied war trial, Dostler was accused of carrying out an illegal order, while Dostler maintained that he did not issue the order, but only passed along an order to Colonel Almers from supreme command. The trial found General Dostler guilty of war crimes. He was sentenced to death and shot by a firing squad on December 1, 1945 in Aversa. The execution was photographed on black and white still and movie cameras. 

Source: Anton Dostler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2012)

There are some rather gruesome pictures in the book, "The Rape Of Nanking", but I won't post them here. For example, fenceposts with severed human heads on them. It seems two Japanese officers had a bet who could behead the most people in a 30 day period.

Charles


----------

